# Air hose question please



## AussieLarks (Sep 11, 2021)

I have owned a Proxxon DSH Scroll Saw. Had it for 4 years and use it regularly, approx once every few months. 
I'm a blower and have never got the air nozzle working properly.

Recently someone said hook a fish take air compressor up to it and my question is, is that something that is practical? Is it worth the expense? 
Finally is there a way to take better advantage of the factory fitted Proxxon air nozzle?

For those who are experts on the DSH or other scroll saws apologies for such basic questions…...

Thanks, Kerry


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Kerry. ...post your question on Scroll Saw Village forum and you will get help.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

While Scroll Saw Village is a great resource, and I recommend it, here's my take on your question.
I have a Delta two speed that the bellows wore out on, replaced the bellows and the new one cracked. So I bought an inexpensive air pump, about $10, and it is adequate for air flow, it does require another electrical outlet, so plan for it.


----------

